# Guess i'm out for a while.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, yesterday I thought i would make a mold out of Plaster Of Paris for some jig heads. After it was all done drying i took out my trusty pocket knife and began to split the mold. As i'm pushing down on the mold with my knife i am also trying to hold it, And as i'm pushing the mold just decides it wants to pop open making the knife fly down right into my thumb. The only thing that really stopped the blade was my nail, But i dint cut straight in it was also on a angle So the cut is around a half inch long and just shy of a fourth inch deep. I guess if I got any tools with blades for X-mas they are going back to the store, before i find out about them.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Hope you heal up shortly. I've also been making my own molds for years but i've started to use durhams rock hard putty that i get at the hardware store. Each mold seems to last longer for me. I've also used gun bedding compund in the past and i got a better mold from that than with anything i've tried to date. The durhams is used manily because i have it handy.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I also use Durhams for making custom jigs, etc. Put it in the oven at 250 for a couple hours to make sure it is completely dry before pouring lead in a new mold. Lead and water do not mix well.

Hope your thumb heals quickly. I hope Santa brings you a Dremel tool instead of blades. It works so much better (and safer) than a blade on the Durhams. You could have ground a little pocket in each end and then used a scewdriver and twist to open the mold.

I'm sure each of us have had a similar accident. I know I have. The trick is to learn from this. It's what they call "experience". 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

super glue the cut together and be done with it!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> super glue the cut together and be done with it!


i have done the "super glue trick" a few times myself, but you almost have to glue it imediately after the cut, while the blood is still gushing if you want it to heal right. i have a bad tendency to slice my fingers open with sharp knives, mostly when my hands are ice cold trying to clean fish outside . a great "heal fast" technique i have is to clean it real good, apply a generous amount of Neosporin, then wrap it AIR TIGHT (used duct tape as well if necessary) for 12hrs and then leave it open to the air for 12hrs. keep doing that in 12hr rotations and it should be healed over with a small scab in about a week. also take lots of Vitamin C and E, it seems to help. if you really need to use that finger with the cut then coat the **** out of it with Super glue and go


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> super glue the cut together and be done with it!



i like to use super glue also. im suprised ER's dont use it more.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it is not approved here in the states is it? although it is used widely in canada where there is more relaxed fda rules. i my self wear kevlar gloves while cleaning fish.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

More and more of the hospitals and ER's are using it. Actually, I believe it is a non-toxic version made specifically for that purpose. But I have used the regular on myself. Seemed to work well if you can keep from breaking it back open..


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Was working with superglue one at my desk. No shirt just in my boxers. I went to stand up only to find out I had dropped a few in my belly rolls!Needless to say I didnt stand straight up! A month or so ago I had gotten my fingers too close to my tablesaw! Yeah it bit me! I used it in spots on my finger too. Still have a deformed fingertip, but alot of meat was removed too.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i like to use super glue also. im suprised ER's dont use it more.


 
Because then they cant charge you $200 a visit.  .


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sure they could ,they charge you $25.00 for 2 aspirins too!


----------

